# sad news



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

the little boa who only weighed 30g has passed away i am really shocked, he had now eaten 4 good feeeds, it just wasnt to be RIP little fellow.

on happier news the other non feeder is doing grand never misses a feed and is very active!!


----------

